# Important packing issue



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Has the rain stopped now or do I need to pack a pair of long trousers and a Mac?

Also I have some fine Sauvignon Blanc, can I smuggle them in my case as would be a pity to leave them to be drunk in my absence by my Phillistine friends?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Even when it was raining, it wasnt quite cold. But you still need to have a light jacket for nights out.

What is a Mac? 

I wouldnt try smuggling it, but you might be able to travel with it. I think your allowed so much but exactly how much the how much is... someone else shall have to tell you.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Even when it was raining, it wasnt quite cold. But you still need to have a light jacket for nights out.
> 
> What is a Mac?
> 
> I wouldnt try smuggling it, but you might be able to travel with it. I think your allowed so much but exactly how much the how much is... someone else shall have to tell you.


A mac is a light jacket....macintosh/raincoat.

Aren't you allowed 5 litres?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My goodness.. how do Americans and Brits marry??? I would be lost. 

No idea. The people at my job didnt tell me about duty free and as I kept hearing how this was a vacation destination and people come here to party, didnt understand the importance of duty free when coming thru the airport. I really wanted to kick my co-workers once I got here and couldnt go buy amaretto and dr pepper or the stuff for my very special drink, monkey jizz


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> My goodness.. how do Americans and Brits marry??? I would be lost.
> 
> No idea. The people at my job didnt tell me about duty free and as I kept hearing how this was a vacation destination and people come here to party, didnt understand the importance of duty free when coming thru the airport. I really wanted to kick my co-workers once I got here and couldnt go buy amaretto and dr pepper or the stuff for my very special drink, monkey jizz


I do hope jizz means something else in Yankspeak! What on earth is that? Can't you buy Amaretto?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, you can, but you have to have a license.. except you dont, but you have to go by some space ship airplace thing, or drive out to the middle of nowhere. So you can but you cant, but you cant unless you know how to get there, but you wont, and you can use gps, because they dont update it, and it wont get you there 

Its Bananna liquor, kahlua, and some other stuffs.. mixed with non fattening creamer  Yep, has to be non fattening - works best with the powder kind that my favorite cheers bartender uses... And one drink, has four shots of alcohol but tastes like a shake. 3 of them, stand up and your wobbly!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Jizz means the same thing across the ocean!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well, you can, but you have to have a license.. except you dont, but you have to go by some space ship airplace thing, or drive out to the middle of nowhere. So you can but you cant, but you cant unless you know how to get there, but you wont, and you can use gps, because they dont update it, and it wont get you there
> 
> Its Bananna liquor, kahlua, and some other stuffs.. mixed with non fattening creamer  Yep, has to be non fattening - works best with the powder kind that my favorite cheers bartender uses... And one drink, has four shots of alcohol but tastes like a shake. 3 of them, stand up and your wobbly!


excellent!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Jizz means the same thing across the ocean!


Interesting name then for a drink seeing as you always says it tastes salty     :tongue1:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And that is the "royal you" not you ,as in Jynx, specifically................


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

this you, as in Jynx you, doesnt do that salty drink... 

It was named that because of the bananna liquor and I guess the white color ???


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> this you, as in Jynx you, doesnt do that salty drink...
> 
> It was named that because of the bananna liquor and I guess the white color ???


Let's hope! Will stick to White russians


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Let's hope! Will stick to White russians


Your going to be a very happy man here in Dubai!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> A mac is a light jacket....macintosh/raincoat.
> 
> Aren't you allowed 5 litres?



Duty free allowance is four litres of any alcohol. That equates to five standard wine bottles.

You won't need a mac until next winter, but still need long trousers for evenings. And work too, I'd have thought, unless of course, you are really only nine years old and still in short trousers.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Duty free allowance is four litres of any alcohol. That equates to five standard wine bottles.
> 
> You won't need a mac until next winter, but still need long trousers for evenings. And work too, I'd have thought, unless of course, you are really only nine years old and still in short trousers.
> 
> -


Or perhaps just teasing  but then again who really knows who is who in t'internet 
Ta on the wine front


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Your going to be a very happy man here in Dubai!


The drink!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> The drink!


I bet....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Or perhaps just teasing  but then again who really knows who is who in t'internet
> Ta on the wine front




If you're a Sav Blanc man be warned that so many places here stock loads of rubbish Chardonnay, but not enough decently priced Savs. 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you're a Sav Blanc man be warned that so many places here stock loads of rubbish Chardonnay, but not enough decently priced Savs.
> 
> -


Definitely bringing the 5 bottles over then! They are delish! And I hate Chardonnay as for some reason they went through a phase of smoking them! Chablis on the other hand being the same grape is just lovely.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I bet....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You english people sure do love your wine... I still cant figure out how to choke it down to appear to fit in with the elders. Heck, i was happy when they made the chic beers and I could look like I was drinking a 'real' drink. I just can not get past that after taste. 

And just playing with you SBP... I dont want to step on your toes, seems your a bit more fragile then I thought.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You english people sure do love your wine... I still cant figure out how to choke it down to appear to fit in with the elders. Heck, i was happy when they made the chic beers and I could look like I was drinking a 'real' drink. I just can not get past that after taste.
> 
> And just playing with you SBP... I dont want to step on your toes, seems your a bit more fragile then I thought.


Am delicate me  and is that a promise???:flypig:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And am welsh


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Definitely bringing the 5 bottles over then! They are delish! And I hate Chardonnay as for some reason they went through a phase of smoking them! Chablis on the other hand being the same grape is just lovely.


You have good taste (buds) then. 

I fear you will be very disappointed with choices over here. Not to mention the prices and the amount of spoiled wine we seem to get, although that issue has improved with better storage over the last couple of years.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Am delicate me  and is that a promise???:flypig:


Something tells me that thing flying.. was having something to do with the choking it down or ??? prob not on the being on the up and up side of things


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You have good taste (buds) then.
> 
> I fear you will be very disappointed with choices over here. Not to mention the prices and the amount of spoiled wine we seem to get, although that issue has improved with better storage over the last couple of years.
> 
> -


Ah well there is always beer


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Something tells me that thing flying.. was having something to do with the choking it down or ??? prob not on the being on the up and up side of things


Nope its a flying pig, as in "If pigs could fly"........on the you playing with me bit!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

1. That doesnt look like a pig. Not to say pigs are not cute, as they are, but that is a bit too cute for a pig, plus looks like a horse or ??

2. We can have a play. Ring me when you arrive. (I want to see the pigs fly)


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Has the rain stopped now or do I need to pack a pair of long trousers and a Mac?
> 
> Also I have some fine Sauvignon Blanc, can I smuggle them in my case as would be a pity to leave them to be drunk in my absence by my Phillistine friends?


Ah, a Sauvignon Blanc man - wonderful. Have you tried Cloudy Bay from NZ, it's pricy but well worth it!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> Ah, a Sauvignon Blanc man - wonderful. Have you tried Cloudy Bay from NZ, it's pricy but well worth it!


I have and was quite happy to drink more than one bottle


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> I have and was quite happy to drink more than one bottle


Oh yeah, been there, done that and got the head to go with it!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> Oh yeah, been there, done that and got the head to go with it!


Sadly I never get hangovers so miss out on that treat that most of you seem to get


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Sadly I never get hangovers so miss out on that treat that most of you seem to get


Lucky you, my threshold is quite low but it doesn't stop me unfortunately


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> Lucky you, my threshold is quite low but it doesn't stop me unfortunately


well you have to keep trying otherwise the limit will never rise :tongue1:


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> well you have to keep trying otherwise the limit will never rise :tongue1:


I'll take your advice and open a bottle now! Oh ******....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Magiminx said:


> I'll take your advice and open a bottle now! Oh ******....


Give me 10 mins and I'll be round!


----------



## Magiminx (Mar 11, 2010)

SBP said:


> Give me 10 mins and I'll be round!



I'll keep it chilled


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Ummm, daft question. How do you get alcohol into Dubai / Abu Dhabi? If I'm moving there shortly, I would dearly like to bring sealed whiskey that was quite expensive and a present for my bday.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> Ummm, daft question. How do you get alcohol into Dubai / Abu Dhabi? If I'm moving there shortly, I would dearly like to bring sealed whiskey that was quite expensive and a present for my bday.


But some duty free and pop it in the same bag? If you have an allowance that should be OK?????


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope so - it's blue label. Will fish for more info though - otherwise I might get knackered fairly soon..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> Ummm, daft question. How do you get alcohol into Dubai / Abu Dhabi? If I'm moving there shortly, I would dearly like to bring sealed whiskey that was quite expensive and a present for my bday.


In your suitcase as part of your allowance on entry.

-


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

And they won't scan it or something? I might be a bit paranoid, but I'd rather not take any chances.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> And they won't scan it or something? I might be a bit paranoid, but I'd rather not take any chances.


You can bring in alcohol in a suitcase, provided you don't exceed the allowance. It happens all the time.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You can bring in alcohol in a suitcase, provided you don't exceed the allowance. It happens all the time.
> 
> -


5 bottles of SB it is #
Want a sip Elph?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> 5 bottles of SB it is #
> Want a sip Elph?


That's very kind, but you don't know what I keep in stock here.... 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> That's very kind, but you don't know what I keep in stock here....
> 
> -


Hmmm must get an invite then


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

SBP said:


> Hmmm must get an invite then


Elphaba, just do some profiling beforehand:

PEOPLE & THEIR DRINKS
A recent magazine survey, interviewed fifty bartenders and they were asked if they could identify a customer’s
personality on what drinks they ordered? Although interviewed separately, they concurred on almost all counts.
The results:

IF WOMEN DRINK THESE DRINKS IN A PUB ... (NOT AT HOME)
BEER
Personality: Casual, low maintenance; down to earth.
Approach: Challenge her to a game of pool.

COCKTAILS OR BLENDER DRINKS WITH UMBRELLA
Personality: Flaky, annoying, dizzy, and a pain in the ass.
Approach: Avoid her, unless you want to be her cabin boy.

MIXED DRINKS - NO UMBRELLAS E.G.; GIN AND TONIC / SCOTCH AND SODA
Personality: Mature, has picky taste; knows what she wants
Approach: If she wants you, she’ll send YOU a drink.

WATER
Personality: Pretentious and is looking for a serious relationship.
Approach: Don’t.

WINE - (BOTTLED, NOT 4 LITRE CASK)
Personality: Conservative and classy, sophisticated.
Approach: Try and weave Paris and clothing into the conversation.

BACARDI BREEZER, RED SQUARE, ARCHERS COOLER, SMIRNOFF ICE, MUDSHAKE ETC.
Personality: Easy; thinks she is trendy and sophisticated actually has no clue.
Approach: Make her feel smarter than she is... and you’re in.

SPIRITS SUCH AS CC, WILD TURKEY, SOUTHERN COMFORT
Personality: Watch out, they are unique! A real mixture of personalities. Love to be laid!
Approach: Talk dirty to them whilst challenging them intellectually – you’re in!

CAPE VELVET
Personality: Annoying voice, bit of a tart.
Approach: Stand close and mention the alley next to the pub.

SHOTS AND SLAMMERS (TEQUILA, VODKA, COWBOYS, AFTERSHOCK ETC.)
Personality: Hangs around with male work pals or looking to get drunk.
Approach: Easiest hit in the pub, Nothing to do but wait......

SPIRITS SUCH AS JACKS, BEAM & BUNDY
Personality: Enjoys male company more than females, loves to party hard
Approach: Keep buying them drinks, they’ll think you’re a nice bloke and they are probably trying to work out how to get you to bed!



IF MEN DRINK in a PUB.. (As always, very simple and clear cut.)
CIDER
He’s probably under-aged and wants to get laid.

CHEAP DOMESTIC BEER
He’s poor / student and wants to get laid.

CASTLE LAGER BEER
He likes good beer and wants to get laid.

IMPORTED BEER
He’s old; he likes good beer and wants to get laid.

GUINNESS
The man is a rapist and will get laid one way or another.

WATER
He just threw up and is trying to wash the taste out of his mouth so that he can still get laid

WINE
He’s hoping that the wine thing will give him a sophisticated image and help him get laid.

VODKA OR BRANDY
Extremely horny hound, would shag a warm scarf. Desperate to get laid.

PORT
Thinks he’s sophisticated, secretly likes men and wants to get laid.

WHISKY/JACK DANIELS
He doesn’t give two $hits about anything and will hit anyone who will get in his way of getting laid.

JIM BEAM
Not as masculine as the whisky drinker, knows all about feminine activities (knitting, crochet etc.) to weasel himself into getting laid.

RUM OR TEQUILA
Likes fighting almost as much as getting laid.

BACARDI BREEZER, RED SQUARE, ARCHERS COOLER, SMIRNOFF ICE, ETC
He’s gay (blatantly) - don’t turn your back or pick up any dropped change.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

roflmao excellent and worryingly true........................


----------

